# Returning to Hobby- Questions about Lipo's



## Moogumby (May 4, 2009)

Hi,
Im returning tot he hobby after a long while gone. A new thing to me are the Lipo's . my LHS says i should use them and from what im seeing it will be possible. But i ghave a few questiosn about them. Right now i have a Tamiya Re release Boomerang ( got it because when i did race this is what i raced with. just shows you how long i have been gone!  ). My hobby store said i could put lipos in it. I do plan on getting a more competative car as well but when im looking at lipo's i see two types of batteries. which one would i be using?Lipoly's or li ion? Also i noticed an "extra connector" on pictures of the batteries, does that plug in anywhere? and im reading all this stuff about charging I understand about storing and discharging but i havent found much on charging.is there somewhere i can read up on this? Also when racing 4wd off road or on road up to what kind of lipo should i use. I ask this because i heard if i use one with too much power i can kill my car. 

If i come up with more I will post but please help an old schooler come up to whats new?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should get the LiPoly cells. The extra connector is so you can balance the cells in the pack. If you get good quality packs you really shouldn't have to worry about balancing the cells. The safe charge rate is 1C.... 1C is equal to the battery capacity... so if you get a 3200mAh pack, you should charge at 3.2 amps. Always charge with a charger that is set to the LiPo setting, charging using the NiMh setting will damage the pack and could cause them to catch fire. As long as the pack is a 7.4v pack you should have any problems with "too much power".


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

What Hankster said is right on. As long as you stick with 2 cell LIPOs, or 7.4 volt, there is no need to worry about overpowering your car. For safety reasons, I went with a lipo only charger from Integy (16xLIPO) just so I wouldn't have to worry about having it set in the correct mode, but as long as you pay attention, things should be OK.
There is a lot of info on these and other forums and from the mags, just read up and you will be good to go. Switching to lipo was one of the best moves I have made.


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

li-Pos just sound so great that even i'm switching to Li-Pos, recently i've a ordered a Novak 8.5...but still in shipping process. I want to order a Li-po battery pack. I saw one li-po 5000mAh with 15C (thats what i can't understand, what does actually C means, is it for capacity?, if yes, how does it work and what is better, a 15C or 25 C?)
its a china made product about 20 euros....as herer in Germany i don't have a LHS around, thats why i have buy everything that is made in china ......
hope sumone helps
thnks


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Lipos are one of the things that have helped to make this hobby more user friendly..no more discharging ,no more matching....Now its just learning how to charge and care for the packs and if you run brushless your set...


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

desidriver said:


> li-Pos just sound so great that even i'm switching to Li-Pos, recently i've a ordered a Novak 8.5...but still in shipping process. I want to order a Li-po battery pack. I saw one li-po 5000mAh with 15C (thats what i can't understand, what does actually C means, is it for capacity?, if yes, how does it work and what is better, a 15C or 25 C?)
> its a china made product about 20 euros....as herer in Germany i don't have a LHS around, thats why i have buy everything that is made in china ......
> hope sumone helps
> thnks


the c rating determines how fast your battery will discharge.. 

17.5 motor with smc 5000mah pack 28c in theory would be slower than a 
17.5 motor with and smc 5000mah pack 40c...


----------

